

Ask YC: If you could buy any company in the world who would it be and why? - justinwhitefoot

Okay folks, a fun one for you, if you had an infinite cash mountain, which one company would you buy and why? Remember only one company!
======
dkokelley
If I had an infinite amount of cash, I would buy the United States of America.
Then, after the current government is abolished I would establish a monarchy.
As a monarch I would declare that all companies owned by my subjects are in
fact only held by my subjects but owned entirely by the royal family.

...Hehe. This is some of the stupidest stuff I've ever written.

------
far33d
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=49006>

------
DarrenStuart
Microsoft and I would change its name as soon as I owned it.

I would then split it into seperate companies. I think MS is tainted by its
past and some people just can't get past that. So if you split the best parts
off you could build better brands.

------
lisper
Y Combinator of course :-)

------
dawnerd
I would buy Google. Simply put they have the coolest offices ever.

~~~
mcxx
No, they simply don't!

~~~
petesmithy
I agree! There's something really sinister about that Willie Wonka-land campus
in CA..

brave new world..? can't put my finger on it, but it's a weird place!

------
rms
Exxon-Mobil

